# Tax on Worlwide Income?



## AfroPrince

HI,

Have been looking around for an answer for some time now, but no luck. 

As a permanent resident of Brazil one is due to pay tax on worldwide income. I have PR status, do not have income in BR but am working in the UK with stake in UK property. Is there a way to minimise my exposure to this? Any links, contacts or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## AfroPrince

AfroPrince said:


> HI,
> 
> Have been looking around for an answer for some time now, but no luck.
> 
> As a permanent resident of Brazil one is due to pay tax on worldwide income. I have PR status, do not have income in BR but am working in the UK with stake in UK property. Is there a way to minimise my exposure to this? Any links, contacts or advice greatly appreciated.


This is so that I can avoid double taxation.


----------



## AfroPrince

Mod, This thread can be closed/deleted as have posted in more appropriate forum


----------

